# Northman Wiring Diagram



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

I have an older Northman plow that I am hooking up. The pump model is 10813A. The plow is a 2200B. Any chance someone has a wiring diagram for this set up? Thanks.


----------



## meadowstruck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mustang;886552 said:


> I have an older Northman plow that I am hooking up. The pump model is 10813A. The plow is a 2200B. Any chance someone has a wiring diagram for this set up? Thanks.


I think I have one at work. 
We're working on a 2200/2300 right now.
I'll check tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## meadowstruck (Feb 10, 2010)

meadowstruck;995164 said:


> I think I have one at work.
> We're working on a 2200/2300 right now.
> I'll check tomorrow and let you know.


I finally found it...
Northman Snow Plow with 813A Pump manual


----------



## MAnderson (Dec 24, 2010)

Meadowstruck, you just saved me about three hours monkeying around with a multimeter. Thank you.


----------



## jakemikol (Dec 18, 2010)

good find Meadowstruck, I really could have used that last week when my plow would not lower, I already had the wiring diagram, but the troubleshooting pages are awesome, thanks


----------



## MAnderson (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone have a drawing or picture of the mounting brackets for an older Northman? I am trying to get one on my 67 F-250, and have no idea what I am doing. 
Specifically, there are two super heavy duty L shaped brackets that I can't find a place for. Everything else seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## jakemikol (Dec 18, 2010)

MAnderson, try calling Lampert hitch in Denver, CO.


----------



## meadowstruck (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad I could help...You know, most of the hydraulics & power unit parts are still available through alternative sources. Give us a call if we can help!


----------

